# Dollar tree moss



## Chris_Skeleton (May 22, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about this decoration moss? They're only $1 for a pretty decent little bag. I've been thinking about purchasing some for my T's enclosures and I didn't know if there would be anything in it that would be harmful. I don't think there would be, but I just want to make sure. Either way if you are looking for some good decoration moss, dollar tree has it.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (May 22, 2010)

I wouldn't that for an enclosure . You can't be certain that it isn't treated in some way or might have been exposed to something harmful . In my tanks I use this stuff made by Exo-terra called Forrest Moss . It's just like a coco fiber brick except it's made from moss ( obviously ) . It's can really help keeping the humidity up . The problem is that it kinda smells when it's first re-hydrated . I think that most people use it for keeping frogs , but I just think that it looks cool in a tank .


----------



## Rabid538 (May 22, 2010)

I bought Dollar Tree moss! I decorated an enclosure with it but I haven't put any tarantulas in it yet. So I don't know either if it is harmful or not.


----------



## tekkendarklord (May 22, 2010)

Rabid538 said:


> I bought Dollar Tree moss! I decorated an enclosure with it but I haven't put any tarantulas in it yet. So I don't know either if it is harmful or not.


hmm...
IDK what to say....
experiment?....
what I would do is get a beetle, spider, centipede or any other small little animals from outside your yard and put it in a jar with holes along with the tree moss and wait for a couple of days if they die it means the tree moss is poisonous for them or somethin like that...if they didn't die..then uhm....
hmm...
IDK...
I wouldn't risk my Ts.....xD


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (May 23, 2010)

I would not use it myself.  It can't be that expensive??  But the stuff from the dollar store is made for decorations, not animals.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (May 23, 2010)

The exo-terra stuff comes in what they call a double brick pack . I think it costs around $7 for the pack , but it makes a huge amount . The best thing about it is it holds a huge amount of moisture , making it prefect for high humidity species . I really love it for arboreal species . Not so much for the humidity , but more for providing a nice soft custom should one fall from the top of an enclosure . Also , if you let it dry out completely and damp it down in a thin layer over coco fiber it looks like grass and dirt . It looks nice for a _"natural looking"_ display tank  .


----------



## lunashimmer (May 23, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Does anyone know anything about this decoration moss? They're only $1 for a pretty decent little bag. I've been thinking about purchasing some for my T's enclosures and I didn't know if there would be anything in it that would be harmful. I don't think there would be, but I just want to make sure. Either way if you are looking for some good decoration moss, dollar tree has it.


That's funny that you asked this because I was at a $ Tree earlier this week and saw this moss and wondered the same thing. 

I was a bit wary of it as well and didn't buy any. I think I'll stick to the stuff at the pet store.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## F3lix (May 24, 2010)

I hot glued some Dollar Store moss to the sides of my A. Versicolor cage at least 6 months ago and she seems fine.  

You could also microwave or bake it for a bit to be extra safe.


----------



## gumby (May 24, 2010)

I would say use it unless it looks like it may contain dyes. I bought some reallly bright green moss once from a LPS and the dye came out after two weeks so I took it out but a week later my H. Gigass 4" that had been in the cage died. The LPS was super cool I told them they might want to pull it and they did. It was a new product for them. They also offered me a free bag of my normal moss which. Had not been in stock when I bought the extra green stuff.


----------



## Kathy (May 24, 2010)

BorisTheSpider said:


> The exo-terra stuff comes in what they call a double brick pack . I think it costs around $7 for the pack , but it makes a huge amount . The best thing about it is it holds a huge amount of moisture , making it prefect for high humidity species . I really love it for arboreal species . Not so much for the humidity , but more for providing a nice soft custom should one fall from the top of an enclosure . Also , if you let it dry out completely and damp it down in a thin layer over coco fiber it looks like grass and dirt . It looks nice for a _"natural looking"_ display tank  .


Boris, I'm looking for a way to increase humidity, this sounds good - then I went to Petsmart and read these reviews.  Have you had trouble with mold?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3092176#RatingsDetail


----------



## Phancyface724 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Curious*

I'm going to have to keep an eye on this thread...someone out there has had to try it. I was just at the Dollar store the other day and was wondering about it. The label has no info about coloring or chemicals so there's no guarantee there. Think if I soak some in water overnight the dye will come off IF it is dyed? Just a thought. Maybe I'll give it a shot and see what happens and post my findings. Hmm


----------



## codykrr (Jul 2, 2010)

Has anyone else notice the Exo terra moss smells like rotting fish or pond scum!!!:barf::barf:

I have 4 unopened bricks of the crap, because i cant stand the smell of it.  so far i didnt care for it. so i used it to put around some potted plants.  no problems with it other than the smell.


----------

